# Monitor calibration with Blu-ray Player



## jdir (Jan 2, 2012)

I use a Datacolor/Spyder to calibrate my computer monitor 
but how do I calibrate my big TV/LCD with blue ray player? - I could 
connect my laptop to the TV via the VGA connector, but that only calibrate
the laptop and the LCD TV.

I see Datacolor has similar thing for LCD TV - but how effective is that?


----------



## Joshua Quain (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello jdir:

You have three ways of doing this:
1. You can use a calibration pattern disc like the DVE HD Basics by Joe Kane Production, Monster/ISF HDTV calibration disc, and/or Spears and Munsil HD Benchmark Blu-ray.
2. Use an application pattern generator and the display output of your computer.
3. External pattern generator and HDTV calibration software (Recommended).

Ideally you would use both options three (3) and one (1). Three to calibrate the display and verify performance back to the source through any components. And one to verify the same performance out of the source. This ensures a calibrated display chain.


----------

